# 40G Uniaquarium



## SDFISHMAN (Jan 5, 2007)

Here a few pictures of my tank I have had it for about 1 month now..


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very niCe! Well balanced with the rock, plants,textures,contrast. Really a pleasing scape to look at. 
Congrats :clap2:


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very well done! Its a great looking tank as well, I like seamless tanks.Do you have a list of plants that are in there?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, it looks great! The rocks are a perfect complement to the plants you've chosen. The overall balance to the tank is good, although the right side back corner could fill in a bit. But that's really just nit-picking. The tank stand and hood are very classy and makes the whole setup a very nice focal point for any room.


----------



## SDFISHMAN (Jan 5, 2007)

I got the tank from a friend of mine so I'm not too sure what I have but heres the list he sent me. Glossostigma as the carpet plant, Giant Hairgrass in the back right, theres blyxa japonica to the front right combined with some Saggittaria. Rotala Indica, Rotala Macandra are in the back center, left and some on the rear right.



orlando said:


> Very well done! Its a great looking tank as well, I like seamless tanks.Do you have a list of plants that are in there?


----------



## SDFISHMAN (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks. we did some trimming in the back corner about 2 weeks ago. Heres some pics of the tank when I picked it up 02-24-2008 and a picture of it 3-19-08.



















cs_gardener said:


> Wow, it looks great! The rocks are a perfect complement to the plants you've chosen. The overall balance to the tank is good, although the right side back corner could fill in a bit. But that's really just nit-picking. The tank stand and hood are very classy and makes the whole setup a very nice focal point for any room.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The aquascape looks very nice, but I'm really impressed by the tank and stand. I Googled "uniaquarium" but couldn't find out who makes them and where they are sold. Does anyone know?


----------



## SDFISHMAN (Jan 5, 2007)

sea clear makes uniquarium



hoppycalif said:


> The aquascape looks very nice, but I'm really impressed by the tank and stand. I Googled "uniaquarium" but couldn't find out who makes them and where they are sold. Does anyone know?


----------



## SDFISHMAN (Jan 5, 2007)

Quick Update..


----------

